# White Patch on a Neon Tetra



## Haggis (Aug 5, 2007)

Hi, i am new to this forum and relatively new to fishkeeping too.

Well basically today i discovered one of my neon tetra's has a white patch on its back, it doesn't like look a spot or lump, but is ever so slightly raised. The patch is too big from what i have seen in photo's to be ich.

Now some background information, tank was set up about 2 months ago, and after a few weeks of running empty, 6 neon tetra's were put in, 4 died from a nitrite spike, caused be overfeeding, and so two remained. Then the tank was left a few weeks to settle down, 2 remaining tetra's really perked up. Then a siamese fighting fish was introduced aswell as 2 shrimp. No problems, couple of weeks later siamese turns aggress and is in its own tank. Then 2 more weeks and 7 neon tetra's were added so they would all school. This was last saturday(28/06). All have been doing fine, until today, when i noticed the patch on one of the 2 remaining from the first lot.

Tank was had last water change yesterday(saturday 4/07) and about a third was changed. Water was tested, there were hardly any recognizable amounts of ammonia, nitrite and nitrate. No CO2 is put into the water. Currently using a fluval 200 plus filter and has a flurescant tube for lighting. tank is only about 12 gallons.

oh and there was some chasing going on for a few days after the 7 neons were introduced and there was some this morning aswell

hope someone can help.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum.com, Haggis.:wave:

Any pictures? This will help a lot.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

It the patch smooth or is it cottony?

Any other symptoms? Is the fish acting different?


----------



## Haggis (Aug 5, 2007)

thanks for the replies guys. The fish has been removed and put into a food bowl for the minute, quarantine tank is currently housing the aggressive siamese. The patch looks smooth, more like a discolouration of the skin than a something on the skin. I tried to take a photo, but not good enough to actually see it. Other than the patch though, the fish is acting exactly how i would have thought it should.

I tested the ammonia and others again this morning and all are hardly recognizable, so it can't be any of those 3


----------

